# Emerald Isle - when do flounder and other fish show up? (timing family days right...)



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

We go down to Emerald Isle every so often during the summer as a family. Not really a fishing family other than myself, although my 7yr old son is coming along fine in that regard. I was wondering if someone could give me a rundown of when certain species show up and are caught along the beaches. If you want to mention that a certain species is found further south sooner, or further north, feel free to do so. 

The species I'm thinking of, in order of how much I'd desire to catch 'em, is: pompano, speckled trout, flounder, croaker, red drum, striped bass, and bluefish. I'd love to catch a Spanish from shore, but I haven't come close yet.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Take a look at the archive fishing reports on the link, should give you an idea of variety and timeline.

http://bogueinletpier.com/


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Bluefish now, Spanish any day(catching them at Topsail), flounder are moving inside, reds are thick in the marshes and creeks hammering top water with an occasional speck . You can fish a lifetime and you won't get a striper at EI unless you are in the White Oak.


----------



## ERICBREGMAN (Jun 1, 2014)

In terms of surf in that area
Pompano soon (some have been already caught), speckled trout November/December mainly, Flounder soon but are few and far between as they are overfished, Croakers soon, red drum April and Oct/November, bluefish NOW, Spanish next week probably. 

Sharks/Skates/Rays...all the time. 

Fishing in the Summer can be slow because it is between fish migration periods. April/May and October/November are usually the best months from the surf. In the summer time you are better off fishing early in the day, the evenings, and at night. 

This holds true for for most of the surf from Cape Fear to Cape Lookout.


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

Headed down this weekend. Sand fleas and/or finger mullet shown up yet? Also, best place to get shrimp for bait down there?


----------



## putinanny (Oct 22, 2014)

Finger mullet in general don't get here until around the first of July so this time of year I'm looking for mud minnows. Sand fleas your probably going to have to dig and find.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

putinanny said:


> Sand fleas your probably going to have to dig and find.


Sounds daunting, kind of like trying to drink the ocean with a spoon. I had really been hoping to dig some next week but it appears that water temp is against me. Any tips on digging them since they are deep? I realize low tide is the best time, just not much else since I won't have their tell tale V antennae to flag me.


----------



## OldBen (Oct 11, 2014)

Digger54 said:


> Sounds daunting, kind of like trying to drink the ocean with a spoon. I had really been hoping to dig some next week but it appears that water temp is against me. Any tips on digging them since they are deep? I realize low tide is the best time, just not much else since I won't have their tell tale V antennae to flag me.


Haven't fished EI yet this year, but just got back from Kure. Dug sand fleas at low tide in knee deep water. They were all along the beach. Some spots didn't catch any, other spots you did. roll of the dice I guess.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

OldBen said:


> Haven't fished EI yet this year, but just got back from Kure. Dug sand fleas at low tide in knee deep water. They were all along the beach. Some spots didn't catch any, other spots you did. roll of the dice I guess.


You spotted them and dig them with a flea rake?


----------



## OldBen (Oct 11, 2014)

Digger54 said:


> You spotted them and dig them with a flea rake?


Yep, close to low tide


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. I have been going thru some of the reports to get a handle. I know some of it vaguely. Surprised that Pomp's and Spanish are (or almost are) here already! I didnt know.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

hawkman said:


> Surprised that Pomp's and Spanish are (or almost are) here already! I didnt know.


Agree. Water temp had me concerned, yet I see a pic of a Spanish caught yesterday at Bogue Inlet as well as a Pomp here and there in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Pomp's being caught at Topsail past couple of days. EI will be next


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

I'm headed there today. Excited this is one of the first trips in a while the moon phase has lined up with my vacation. Going to hit up chasin tails on the way into town. But I still need some bait shrimp. Any seafood markets around I can grab some at on the island?


----------



## yodaddy (Mar 3, 2006)

Caught a nice pomp today been catching mullet and some black drum for the last three weeks.


----------



## yodaddy (Mar 3, 2006)

I buy my shrimp from Willis seafood right past the bogue pier. I prefer to use fleas but have had trouble finding them.


----------



## saltycraw (Aug 23, 2011)

We're heading down to EI Thursday thru Saturday. What do you think this front coming in will do to the fish? Also, I'm used to fishing Hatteras and know the good winds to fish there. What wind is the best for EI?


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

The blues were on fire today at the oceana pier. All 10-14 inches. Even saw some pretty nice Spanish coming over the rails. Everything on gotcha lures


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

Man, I gotta get down to the beach. THinking of taking my family for "Mother's Day".  (Honey, a relaxing time on the beach....yes, I'll be fishing...yes, the water is warm....er than some places!)


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

This would not be a good weekend to come to the coast of NC.


----------



## saltycraw (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah, we canceled that trip. Sucks!


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

Interesting how not long after I started this thread, the Spanish (are coming, the Spanish are coming!) arrived at the Bogue pier and then one was mentioned at Jennette's Pier in Nags Head. Nice that they report the water temp. I think the storm caused significant water temp decrease at Jennette's - I think it had gotten to 61 and dropped 10 degrees? Bogue Pier water is rising steadily to 71 now I think...


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Water temp today at Bogue Pier 69. Yesterday 70


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

It's been a weird summer for me/us. After finally getting the real itch to go more often to the beach, we've been only one time so far. New job, a vacation to the parents, and some sickness in the family when we had a trip planned has had us away from the water. Headed to EI tomorrow. 2 or 3 poles in hand. We'll see what happens. (If Coquina Beach or Hatteras has a much bigger guarantee of Pomps than EI, I'll head there. (Though the wife/kids like the showers/change stations at EI and Coquina...)


----------

